

Keith Tantlinger, Builder of Cargo Container, Dies at 92 - amirmc
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/07/business/keith-tantlinger-builder-of-cargo-container-dies-at-92.html

======
amirmc
An interesting excerpt

 _"In the early 1960s, Mr. Tantlinger prevailed on Mr. McLean to relinquish
the patents to the corner fittings and twist-lock, permitting them be used
industrywide."_

Given some of the discussion on patents I thought this was interesting. I
wonder how things would have turned out if this hadn't happened.

~~~
mikecane
In the same vein --

\- Although there were other magnetic tape cartridge systems, the Compact
Cassette became dominant as a result of Philips' decision in the face of
pressure from Sony to license the format free of charge.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_cassette>

